# Lessons Learned During Project



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

Lessons Learned During Project:


Premium grade lumber is not square like you think it should be
Measure 4 or 5 times, cut at least twice
Buy a lot more material than you think you will use, especially if you've never done crown or base before
Orbital sanders are exponentially better than vibrating palm sanders, especially since one was not included in the original budget
Sawdust makes a cloud and gets on, and in, everything, including your eyes and nose (and reels and tools and radio and drink)
Get a bigger garage next time
Add at least three weeks to your schedule, before you start
Add three weeks after you start
Double your budget
Don't tell your wife you doubled the budget
?
?
?
?
?
I'll fill the rest in when I'm done


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sawdust makes a cloud and gets on, and in, everything, including your eyes and nose (and reels and tools and radio and drink)


LOL so true!!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

11. If you cut it twice & its still to short , take a beer break !!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me your wife's phone number--this is things we women like to keep "other women " informed about. Dust and shavings will get into places you forgot you had ! Also --I have a list of " things " the woodturners forgot to tell me when I started !! A new one is that sand paper will cut you really bad, so will a cordless drill it it should leave the screw you had been taking out. I will send new turning pictures soon. Keep up the GOOD work and have fun. 
Linda


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been through all those and more. lol
My wife even asked me multiple times if I was planning the workshop large enough and reminded me of that after it was built when it suddenly shrank.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

#11. Make sure that the project you build will be small enough to move through the shop door.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

12. If you live on the coast put your shop on the roof.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

13. It is much easier to buy a dowel rod than to turn a 2x4 into a dowel rod  (I love this picture)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"13. It is much easier to buy a dowel rod than to turn a 2x4 into a dowel rod  (I love this picture)"


Dangitt!!!!..that picture pi^^es me off every time I see it...

Now....THIS is what a lathe workshop oughta be.....:biggrin:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trod....that's one of my favorite pics! First turning....2 x 4...amazing! Where did that lathe end up? gb


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

14. Everyone has said, "If I had all of Norm's tools I could build that too," but it takes more than tools.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Trod....that's one of my favorite pics! First turning....2 x 4...amazing! Where did that lathe end up? gb


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> #11. Make sure that the project you build will be small enough to move through the shop door.


With the size of your shop door I'll bet that's never an issue! Now getting it through the backdoor into the house could be a whole 'nother story!!  :spineyes: Been there, done that!

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

True story....years ago when I was teaching woodshop at the high school, the local elementary principal wanted a 'jail' made for the school's fall carnival. The kids and I spent a week building this awesome jail with pvc pipe for the bars and fancy framework only to find out that it would not fit through the door on pick up day! Talk about a 'red faced' moment explaining to the principal that it wasn't ready. I think that is the only shop in Texas that did not have a garage supply door to it! Live and learn. jim



Brew said:


> With the size of your shop door I'll bet that's never an issue! Now getting it through the backdoor into the house could be a whole 'nother story!!  :spineyes: Been there, done that!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

One that I know I've posted twice in the last couple years:
You can't stop a 6x48" belt sander with you knuckles, I know this to be a fact.
later, biggreen


----------

